
Making Sense of Movie Trailers: Interactive Dashboard - fliqai
https://fliq.ai/blog/movie-trailers-interactive-dashboard/
======
david_la
Man, look at Avengers infinity war. Seems to line up with the massive presale
numbers it's doing: [https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/avengers-
infin...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/avengers-infinity-war-
beating-black-panther-set-new-presales-record-1101631)

Will it beat Black Panther?

~~~
fliqai
Good Q. Early tracking seems to indicate there's a good chance, but one thing
to consider is that Avengers more than doubled BP budget so matching revenue
is one thing. Being as successful will be even harder.

The big question is if the audience is getting fatigued on Avengers or excited
about next chapter in the overall story; since BP was of the cannon but also
decidedly new and different. So far, trailer interaction and presale numbers-
wise seems like people are excited.

